# Gouda & smoked polish sausage ABT's w- Q-view



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

I have been using a new method for the ABT's the last 2 times, and I think this will be the default method for me.  I split the pepper in half from the tip up to the top, de-seed, and then put a chunk of sausage, and a chunk of chese inside.  Then wrap with bacon, and smoke. Very easy to put together, no waste of any of the pepper, and good heat.  A hearty cheese like gouda really stands up to the smoker, melts well but not out of the pepper.  The smoked sausage turns out really good as well.  I ate for of these last night plus a slab + of BB ribs.  

Ingredients:


Assembly:




q-view:


done:






Bonus pics:

BB ribs:






thanks for looking,  bronto sized beef ribs are on the menu for the early games,  gotta get them on asap..


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (Oct 18, 2009)

Awesome.  Great looking grub. Like the technique with the ABT's/


----------



## beer-b-q (Oct 18, 2009)

Looks Great Jim...


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2009)

looks great!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks folks,  beef ribs are on, I used a creole rub, and added a little extra garlic powder.


----------



## alx (Oct 18, 2009)

Jim you were not kidding when you said you loved BB.
Nice job on everything once again


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks,

I think I just love ribs...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





the beef ones will be a nice snack in a few hours...  After that I see at least a 1 week break from pork ribs..

I just ordered my bone-in-butt for my daughters b-day parth next weekend.  In for an allnighter Friday night while I monitor the GOSM & the 6# butt.


----------



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

Another great twist on traditional ABTs Jim!  Then as an added treat you throw some BBs in with the mix.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

thanks,

I just used 3 of the leftover ABT's(sliced up), and topped some nachos with them.   mmm..   abt nachos...


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

abt nachos I had for lunch:


----------



## chefrob (Oct 18, 2009)

that can't be bad!!!!!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Oct 18, 2009)

ABT nachos?  What a great idea!!!
If I'm able you get nothing more than points and admiration from me for the wonderful idea.
ABT nachos...Mmmmmmmmmm............


----------



## meatball (Oct 18, 2009)

I'll be trying the chisoxjim abt method next time around...those look so good! And the nachos...perfect football snack!! I take it, you're a Bears fan?


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 18, 2009)

They were good, I am a  Ravens and Vikings fan,  kind of a bittersweet game today.


----------



## meatball (Oct 18, 2009)

HA!!! Watched that game today - at least it was one hell of an exciting game! Can't complain about any game that comes down to a field goal attempt in the last seconds of regulation. The Ravens made a heck of a comeback, so I was rooting for them to win it (I don't really have a rooting interest in either team). But, alas, Favre still has that touch, I guess.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 18, 2009)

Wow is all that can be used for the new Abt's and the ribs look awesome and then you throw in some nachos great job there Jim.


----------



## cman95 (Oct 19, 2009)

Great idee on the ABT's, I wil be trying that style.


----------



## chisoxjim (Oct 19, 2009)

I was worried with how well these peppers would hold the melting cheese.  The gouda held up great,  very little if any leaked out.  I have to do about 2 dozen for my daughters b-day party this coming weekend,  plus an all nighter with a bone in butt, and a few dozen chicken wings.


----------

